# HashMap durchlaufen und alle keys mit values ausgeben



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich eine HashMap durchlaufen kann und alle keys mit den zugehörigen values ausgeben lassen kann?


----------



## Niki (11. Jun 2008)

so:

```
for(Map.Entry e : map.entrySet()){
  System.out.println(e.getKey() + " = " + e.getValue());
}
```


----------



## newbie2009 (12. Jan 2010)

```
for(Map.Entry e : map.entrySet()){
```

was is denn entry?
is map eine neue klasse?


----------



## mvitz (12. Jan 2010)

Entry ist ein statisches inneres Interface im Interface Map.


----------



## Landei (12. Jan 2010)

Geht auch generisch:

```
Map<String, Date> map = ...
for(Map.Entry<String, Date> e : map.entrySet()){
  String s = e.getKey();
  Date d = e.getValue();
  //mach was
}
```


----------

